# Is it ok to join wires for nyc sensors?



## Mickcr250 (24/2/14)

so I have made myself a hlt using a keg, keg king element and a 30 amp temp controller similar to a stc 1000. I have a ntc probe mounted in the keg and I would like to wire the sensor to a plug or joiner so that when I need to clean the hlt I don't have to take the temp controller with it. Just wanted to know if this will work and will it affect the temperature readings? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickcr250 (24/2/14)

Still no takers? Surely someone has done this before

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fcmcg (24/2/14)

How did you mount the probe in the keg ?
I know that k type thermocouple's can use a plug..
For what it's worth , why not just try it ..if its no good.. Just re-wire it to the temp controller ...I'd suggest cutting it as close to the control box , just in case you do have to re wire ;-)


----------



## billygoat (24/2/14)

If its an NTC temperature probe, you'll be fine to use some sort of connector. 
Most NTC temperature probes are either 10k or 5k ohms at 25C so a few ohms resistance in a connector will not prove a problem.


----------



## MCHammo (24/2/14)

I put a plug and socket on the temp probe for my STC, with no problems. As billygoat points out, a few ohms doesn't make a huge difference, but it depends on the rating of the probe and bias in-circuit. Use gold plated connectors if you're that worried. I didn't bother. I assume they're just NTC thermistors? I love those things.


----------



## Mickcr250 (25/2/14)

Thanks guys I will give it a go 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------

